# new van needs bins



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I just bought a new van the old one I had came with American Van shelving. I don't want to go that route again. So my retired contractor Dad will help build shelving and bins. I have secured 1x4 length wise to van walls. 


Can anyone help me out with how secure down or strap shelving to floor or sidewalls. Any tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Weatherguard and Atlas both make blind fasteners.

http://www.pemnet.com/fastening_products/atlas/plustite_inserts.html


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Believe it or not, the most practical shelving material I have found is wood.
3/4" sheet of plywood on the floor, and just frame your shelves with 2 x 4's and plywood like you would do in your shop.
Rock solid, cheap, and easy to modify. You can add hangers or move them around in seconds. Make a slight slope on the shelves so the contents don't fall out easily.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use wire shelves like in resturants. Most have a 600-1000 lb load rating per shelf and I often see a 4' shelf with 5 shelves for under 150 at costco.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have mine secured to the wall with metal conduit straps. Pics of the inside of your van would help


----------



## knowitwel (Sep 15, 2014)

*Pre van stage*



suzie said:


> I just bought a new van the old one I had came with American Van shelving. I don't want to go that route again. So my retired contractor Dad will help build shelving and bins. I have secured 1x4 length wise to van walls.
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out with how secure down or strap shelving to floor or sidewalls. Any tips would be greatly appreciated


hope you find the help soon still waiting to get off the road


----------

